# Which Subwoofer SVS PB12-NSD or SB12-NSD???



## alanb (Apr 25, 2007)

I have a room that is 13’ x 21.5’ x 8’ (2236 cu ft). The 52’ (KDL-52XBR4) LCD TV is on the 13ft wall. However, there is a 4w’ x 8h’ opening into another room on the left side. Because of this the subwoofer has to go on the right side of the right front speaker. It will be about 5” from the side wall and 10” off the front wall. The only other possible locations would be behind the main two sitting positions on the other end in the family room, but that would also result in placement into the corresponding corner’s of the room.

Uses: Primarily for home theatre (90/10) as I have two other dedicated 2 channel music systems elsewhere in the home. The only music would be the occasional music DVD that will be viewed/played.

Equipment: I have the Pioneer (Andrew Johnson designed) SP-FS52-LR main speakers, Pioneer SP-C22 center channel, and the Pioneer SP-BS22-LR rear surrounds. (http://www.pioneerelectronics.com/PUSA/Home/Home-Theater-Systems/Speaker-Packages/SP-PK52FS) Current AV receiver is a Denon AVR-1610 (will be replaced soon).

My concern is that with a corner placement of the subwoofer (even though the speaker is front firing) will that be too much room loading for a ported speaker? Will the SVS SB12-NSD be smoother sounding in that location? Thanks, I hope I have provided enough info, if not let me know (BTW, do not have REW yet but that will be my next project!!)


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

I have a room that is "close" you can see my pics in my gallery. I use a SVS PC12 NSD in the corner and love it, very happy with the cylinder design and how it works well pretty tight in a corner. This summer I am going to try some base traps the it a few inches from it to see if it make it better or worse


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

Since your primary usage will be HT the PB12 would be better than the SB12 in a room that size. The PC12 already suggested would also work quite well.


----------



## Greenster (Mar 2, 2013)

My room is almost the same size as yours and as recommended by SVS I went with the SVS PB12 NSD. love it btw


----------



## alanb (Apr 25, 2007)

Thank you for your replies. I just ordered the SVS PB12-NSD! Can't wait to get it into my system.


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

alanb said:


> Thank you for your replies. I just ordered the SVS PB12-NSD! Can't wait to get it into my system.


I think you'll end up enjoying it. After it's been tuned and broken in be certain to come back and post your thoughts.


----------



## Greenster (Mar 2, 2013)

theJman said:


> I think you'll end up enjoying it. After it's been tuned and broken in be certain to come back and post your thoughts.


That is very true. I was shocked by how much it changed once I broke it in.


----------



## alanb (Apr 25, 2007)

I guess there was such an overwhelming response to the sale that it will be a week before the sub ships. At least they sent me an email notifying me. So it will be a couple of weeks before I even receive it.

BTW, how many hours did it take to break-in?


----------



## mandtra (Aug 30, 2010)

SVS pb12 is what i would get


----------



## toddscottf (Feb 17, 2014)

I recently purchased the pb12, I have the same speakers (fronts) and my room is a bit larger. Previously, I was using the monoprice 12" sub and I thought it was great! I continue to be impressed with this subwoofer. Movies are just amazing. BTW, their is no comparison between the monoprice and the SVS. Go ported, you won't be disappointed.


----------

